# Posting in the correct section



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

This is a reminder that this forum is composed of seperate sections, each dedicated to various aspects of training: routines, diet, injuries, equipment etc. Please post in the most relevant section to your post.

I'm seeing an increasing number of posts being lazily made in the General Conversation section, mostly by members who should know better.

If you can't find a relevant section and therefore feel that a new one needs to be added, then please suggest it in the suggestions sub-forum.

We can issue infractions for posting in the wrong section so any repeat offenders may soon dsicover that they are accruing infractions, that can add up to an automatic ban.

Keeping posts in the correct section helps to maintain a forum that is easy to search and navigate through so please support that by thinking about where to post.

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

this must be for me.... sorry didnt know which section to put it in.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> this must be for me.... sorry didnt know which section to put it in.


That's ok  It wasn't aimed at you really...given your low post count we understand that it can take a bit of time to find your way around.

It only gets irritating when members with 500+ posts still post in the wrong sections (have deleted a few of these the past few days). I sometimes think it's because they think they'll get a better response in General Conversation but it doesn't help the forum and gets deleted anyway.


----------

